# IUI - Has anyone found cysts during their iui?



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Has anyone been toold they have cysts? During my early scans my consultant said he could see 2 cysts about 4cm in size but he told me not to worry as they may shrink during my 2ww or pop when the follicles released. I now have a pain around the place where they were on my side. Am worried what to do about them if they are still there. How do you get rid nof them?

V worried sicknote


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Sicknote - please do not worry.  I went for a day 2 scan last week in order to start my 2nd iui immediately after a failed cycle.  The scan showed a 21mm cyst on my left ovary which the nurse said was probably a 'persisting corpus luteum'  which in plain english means that the follicle which released an egg in the last cycle had not yet dissappeared.  I had my next scan this morning (day  and it has now almost gone.  It wounds like yours could be the same sort of thing.  I did nothing to make mine go away so if i were u i would not worry at all.  Are u due to have another scan soon - if so u could ask if they are still there or not then.

Hope this helps to put your mind at rest hun

lots of love Annie M


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Am on my 2ww Annie M, but dr said they were quite big when i had the scan the day before my iui transfer.
I have read horror stories about people who have had cysts that have grown really big and damaged their tubes ad ovaries and so i don't want that.
Am thinkin that if this cycle is -tive then i may ask for a scan to see if they're gone as i appear to be having pain with it too.


Thanks for the help
Sicknote


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanx mollymaloo, i know everyone is different but the doctor didn't seem to be too concerned and that worried me! 
I'm hoping we will be successful this time but if not we have to wait before we go onto ivf so hopefully they'll sort themselves out.

All of this worrying stuff is very tiring. 
Thank you for your help and advice
Ju (sicknote)


----------

